# Howdy again



## littlejoe1 (Dec 6, 2009)

Another introduction, since the last one dissapeared.

I'm a custom stacker in the Arkansas Valley of southeast Colorado Presently running a fully equipped Stinger.

One of my reasons for posting here was in 2006 I sent a stacking unit back to Haying Mantis for a commissioned sale. A 2000 unit mounted on an 82 White cabforward. It simply dissapeared along with the owners of the company, without me getting any $ for it.

Criminal charges apparently couldn't be filed... it was a breach of contract, I was told. I talked to an attorney, and he said "sure, I could win a civil suit against them, but what good is a judgement against a bankrupt corporation?"

I'd very much like to locate the unit, or possibly the owners of Justice Enterprises.

Any help would be appreciated. Just living and learning....

Thanks


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard...and thanks for coming back...our database corrupted on us and we lost 5 days. We will keep our eyes out for the rig. Anybody know if these guys started another business under a new name...common with builders I know. Should be a better system for going against companies like that.


----------

